# LCD Monitor bleeding & streaks across screen



## Cynthia314 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello! I just bought a new 19" LCD Monitor by LG (L196WTQ-BW). I am finding that the text quality is poor and a bit blurry and there are stripes that bleed from colored boxes on the screen to either side. Very poor graphics. I downloaded the correct driver from the CD that came with the monitor.

I just returned another monitor that did the same thing - thinking it was a lemon... now I'm not so sure.

The Dell computer that this new monitor is attached to is 7 years old. The graphics card is a NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 MODEL 64. 

The DELL CRT that I just replaced had an excellent picture - until it blew the other day. 
Thoughts?

Cynthia


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

your graphics card could be at fault, could explain why both monitors dont work.


----------



## Cynthia314 (Feb 21, 2007)

do you think the card is to old? or, is there anything I can do - short of buying a new one - that doesn't make sense for this antique...


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

it could be that your old card doesnt support the resolution of the new screen. i.e. my old computer used to have a graphics card that supported 800 x 600 resolution and as a result i couldnt use anything more than that unless i had a new card or completely new PC.


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

I have a TNT2 card in another system and it will support that resolution. 

What driver version are you using for the video card? 

Have you right clicked on the desktop chose properties then the settings tab, Then the advanced settings button. Look at some of the settings and see if they or correct. Also before hitting the advanced button set your resolution to that of the monitor.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've seen those streaks on several Nvidia TNT cards when they have overheated, I'd check your cards fan or see how hots its running.


----------



## Cynthia314 (Feb 21, 2007)

Does it make sense to try and download an updated driver - and see if that helps? If so, does anyone know where I would go to get it?


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Go here http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

In the first box chose legacy. After that watch for the Active X box at top it will scan your computer for driver version.


----------



## Cynthia314 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Chris. Question though... I put in Legacy - and a file came up - but since this is not my driver version - should I still download it? Mine is really old I've come to learn.

Also - it says to uninstall all NVIDIA drivers with ad/remove.... silly question perhaps... but if I uninstall the current driver - w/out installing a new one first... how will the computer see?


----------

